
The British government is investing in a sex party startup - mellosouls
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/07/29/business/sex-party-company-future-fund/index.html
======
perl4ever
How about the time Rhode Island _issued municipal bonds_ to finance _a video
game company_ founded by _a major league baseball pitcher_ (Curt Schilling)
that _hadn 't even ever released a game_? And then they defaulted and everyone
sued, of course...

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/38_Studios](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/38_Studios)

[https://www.sec.gov/news/pressrelease/2016-37.html](https://www.sec.gov/news/pressrelease/2016-37.html)

------
heavenlyblue
What are the conditions for the British Government investing in your startup
through Future Fund?

~~~
matthewheath
The eligibility criteria is available here:
[https://www.gov.uk/guidance/future-
fund#eligibility](https://www.gov.uk/guidance/future-fund#eligibility)

